# Dog itching after swimming



## Aunt June (Apr 18, 2010)

I could use some advice on dog itching....I have a cottage on a lake and after my lab (Bailey) takes a swim, she is so itchy for days afterwards. There are no bugs or fleas on her. And the area she itches is mainly her legs. Could the cold water make her have dry skin? She shows no evidence of dry skin either. If someone has ever had this problem and knows of a lotion or product to help stop her itching - let me know!


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

May be bacteria in the water making her itchy. Make sure the water is clean and not standing. I always hose mine off after swimming as well as cleaning the ears.


----------



## blitzer12 (May 4, 2010)

have remedies do not want to spam this forum, you can contact me privately if you wish.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

google "swimmer's itch"


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh I know what your talking about last year my lab got swimmers itch 3 times before I came to my senses and took him to the vet. The vet told me to keep him out of any standing water that may have ducks swimming in it. Seems ducks are the prime but not only carrier of whatever causes the swimmers itch. Thus I now carry a gallon jug of water with us and towel plus I carry the little bath wipes as well. Ours was bad enough we did temeral-p for a week to calm down the itching.


----------

